# American Rabbit gestation period



## FogCity (Jan 15, 2011)

I recently got an American rabbit and bred her. Today is day 32 and no babies at this time. Her fur is starting to get loose and comes out easily if plucked, she certainly seems larger, and she has been eating less. Her genital area is still dark purple. Does anyone have any experience with Americans? How many days does it usually take to have a litter? At what point should I give up and breed her again?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Jan 15, 2011)

I've noticed that with larger rabbits it can be and usually islonger than 32 days. I even had a mini rex that took till day 33. It sounds like she is getting close. you can also put a blanket/sheet over her cage to give her some privacy so she feels more comfortable. Just give her some time.

Good Luck

Crystal


----------



## Jaded (Jan 17, 2011)

Wait the full 36 days, then rebreed her.
Before you rebreed her palpate her to make sure she doesnt have babies in her.


----------



## FogCity (Jan 17, 2011)

I tried to palpate her but she weights about 15 pounds and it is hard to feel anything. Ill keep you posted. Just curious, is it possible for her to get pregnant twice that close to the due date if she is in fact pregnant? I know they have two horns and have read stories about getting fertilized twice ( but I have never had this happen). Perhaps this is a new thread, but does double fertilization in both horns happen?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes. Matter of fact not too long ago I knew a guy that had to wean kits at 4 weeks cause his doe had a second litter. 

Crystal


----------



## pamnock (Jan 17, 2011)

*FogCity wrote: *


> Perhaps this is a new thread, but does double fertilization in both horns happen?



This would be an incredibly rare occurrence. Before I knew how to palpate when we started in rabbits, I would "test breed" does at 14 days after the first breeding. I never had a case of true superfoetation (2 litters being carried simultaneously). I did once have a doe deliver kits 4 days apart, but that was from a single breeding.

As for the case above - do the math . . .



Also, many animals have a "double" uterus, but can't conceive 2 litters simultaneously (pigs, dogs, cats, humans on rare occasions).


----------



## flopsy2 (Jun 4, 2011)

help! My mini rex is on day 36! I can feel kits & see them kick when she eats


----------

